# “ZOOX”Robot Taxi / $3.2billion as of July ‘18



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

"We want to transform our cities in the way that we live, breathe, and work with our families and communities that's really profound," he says, by way of explaining the company's name. (It's an abbreviation of zooxanthellae, the algae that helps fuel coral reef growth)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...startup-zoox-has-800-million-and-a-wild-pitch

Levinson, whose father, Arthur, ran Genentech Inc., chairs Apple Inc., and mentored Steve Jobs, comes from Silicon Valley royalty.

Together, they've raised an impressive pile of venture capital: about $800 million to date, including $500 million in early July at a valuation of $3.2 billion.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Those investors would make more investing in mutual funds


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol those investors will never see that money again


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Win or Lose the Wealthy Always make money in this country (unless you're actually implying that we work on a level playing field)

Loses are tax deductible. Just ask POTUS. A Billion in loses spread over 5 years of tax returns = no tax due.

Win Win baby

Here are a few ways Billionairs think differently:

They see the world as malleable, not static.
They don't win by playing by the rules, they change the rules of the game.
They never stop learning.
They listen more than they talk.
They take calculated risks instead of playing it safe.
They prioritize net worth, equity, assets, and investments over income.
They are generally not frivolous spenders.
They see money as a tool, not a reward.
They work harder and smarter than their competition.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> They listen more than they talk.


Judging by the "rich" people* who post here at UP in defense of the investors of SDC that is not the case

* reason why rich is in quotes is because I have no idea if these people are actually rich or just work for rich people


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yup, rich folk think different than poor folk.
That’s why they be rich and we’d be poor


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Yup, rich folk think different than poor folk.
> That's why they be rich and we'd be poor


I thought you were one of the real rich people.

Maybe not?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Some sad souls blame others, organizations and technological advancements for their station in life.

the fault is not in our stars but in ourselves

I blame no one for my circumstances.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Some sad souls blame others, organizations and technological advancements for their station in life.
> 
> the fault is not in our stars but in ourselves
> 
> I blame no one for my circumstances.


This is epic!

Hahaha...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Some sad souls blame others, organizations and technological advancements for their station in life.
> 
> the fault is not in our stars but in ourselves
> 
> I blame no one for my circumstances.


There seems to be some confusion about my last post. Let me clarify:

Will autonomous vehicles become a thing? Maybe, maybe not. If yes, how long will it take? Some say "very soon" some say decades. Finally, and this is the most important part to UP, will SDCs not only become a thing but also be used as taxis, become huge, and put Uber drivers out of business? Again, some say yes, some say no.

Now, every single person on UP who says this will all happen "very soon" is either a super sci-fi fanboy or someone connected to the biz who stands to gain financially the quicker it happens.

To hear some people describe it, there are apparently lots of "very rich" and "very powerful" people behind this that have so much money and so much power they can basically make it happen ASAP no matter what.

The question then remains- if supposedly such very rich and powerful people are behind the SDC biz do any of those people actually post here at UP?

I don't know, but if rich people supposedly listen more than they talk then I would say no, judging by how all pro-SDC posts are worded.

None of what I said has anything to do with my "lot in life" or playing the "blame game" for such. But hopefully this clears up the confusion.


----------

